# metallica plays halo master chief theme



## ja42 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## ja42 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## SrceJunacko (Jun 1, 2020)

Things are getting real


----------



## ja42 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## coffinbirth (Jun 2, 2020)

This is awful. All of it. Please stop posting this here.


----------



## ja42 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## xaxa (Jun 2, 2020)

keep it coming
This is great

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

keep it coming
this is great


----------



## ja42 (Jun 2, 2020)

https://metallicabb.boards.net/thread/980/metallica-2020-yeah-fake-tuning

check this shit out there is many youtube my covers


----------



## Almightybigboyboy (Jun 3, 2020)

Nice


----------



## ja42 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## ja42 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## ja42 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## ja42 (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## ja42 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## ja42 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## ja42 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## ja42 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## ja42 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## ja42 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## ja42 (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## ja42 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 30, 2020)

One of the most over-rated metal bands EVER. These guys are a joke.


----------



## m3inard (Aug 30, 2020)

what did you use to record?


----------



## ja42 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## ja42 (Sep 9, 2020)




----------

